
6 books every programmer should read - bullian
https://medium.com/@boltmick1/6-books-every-programmer-should-read-4c50c2ec92c5
======
masonic
Spamming HN (using Amazon affiliate tag links) and shill-account
upvotes/comments are unwelcome.

------
4NiL4
Good advice.

~~~
bullian
Thanks :)

~~~
Shivetya
link is wrong on second book

